# Uploading Photos on Slippertalk



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

There are three options for uploading your photos to the Slippertalk web site. 

*Photo Upload Directly to Slippertalk*
You can upload photos directly to the Slippertalk server. This is a bit of a drain on resources so if possible, using one of the alternative methods is actually preferred but it is up to you. 

When creating a new post, scroll down and choose “Manage Attachments” from the menu options below the message body. Click “Choose File” and choose a photo from your hard drive. Click “Upload” and your images will be inserted into the message. *Note – they must be smaller than 39.1 KB (which is pretty small) so that is another reason to use one of the other options for posting photos. 

*Photo posting using Photobucket:*
You can upload your photos to an online image hosting site such as Photobucket (http://www.photobucket.com). See the following site for more photo hosting options. http://www.free-webhosts.com/free-image-hosting.php 

To link to a picture from Photobucket: 

1) Have the picture in digital format. If it a photograph on photographic paper you will need to use a scanner to get it onto a computer. If it is a digital camera then just load the file onto your computer. 

2) Re-size the picture to sensible proportions. *Please try to keep photos on the smaller side, both for ease of viewing and quicker download time for those on dial-up connections.*

3) Save the picture as a .jpg or .gif 

4) In your posting, make an "IMG" link directly to the image to display as an actual part of your posting by typing like this: 

*




*

(*make sure there are no spaces, I had to do that so it wouldn't think these were actual links.) 

*Posting photographs using Image Shack*
On the screen where you type in your message that you want to post, look just below the main message box and you should see "Upload your images to ImageShack" 

If you click on “Choose File”, you can select the photo file from your hard drive. Once you choose the file, click on the "host it!" button right below it. It takes a minute to upload the file. 

You will then see 6 or 7 lines of URL that you can copy. The description of each type is to the right. Select whichever type you prefer and copy and paste it into the message you are posting. The best ones to try are Thumbnails for forums (1), Hotlink for forums (1), and Direct Link (this last one, when you paste it into the body of your message, you will need to surround the link with image tags



making sure there are no additional spaces between the tags and the link you’ve just copied in.)

To view how your message and photos will look before submitting your message, you can choose the preview button to be sure everything looks the way you had hoped. 

Good luck, and let us know if you need further assistance!


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2006)

FYI, 
Imageshack has changed the way the uploading works.
You should be able to just follow the new instructions by choosing "browse", then choose your photo, and then "host it". That's where it gets redundant because then it takes you to the image shack web site and you have to repeat what you just did: "browse", choose the photo, then "host it". Then, choose the last option listed "Direct Link" and copy the url. Paste the url into your new message and surround it with the image tags



.
Submit your message and that should post the direct photo graphic (not just a link).

Please let me know if any of this is unclear - there has been some confusion as of late.


----------



## Marty (Dec 6, 2006)

If you don't like imageshack or photobucket, SlipperTalk is always welcomed to use the OrchidBoard gallery. It's very simple, make an album and upload photos. We're about to have 5 times the storage now, so planty of room for everybody.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 6, 2006)

Marty said:


> If you don't like imageshack or photobucket, SlipperTalk is always welcomed to use the OrchidBoard gallery. It's very simple, make an album and upload photos. We're about to have 5 times the storage now, so planty of room for everybody.



Whoah, very generous! Thanks Marty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2006)

That really is generous! And on a "competing" board, no less.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 7, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> That really is generous! And on a "competing" board, no less.



Maybe they want to get them and hold them for ransom someday? :evil: 
JUST KIDDING!


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been using Photobucket and the



language to post photos. Lately, however, the photos don't show up, just the links. You can click on the link and the photo will come up, but I prefer that people just see the photos without clicking the link. Is there any way to change this? Am I missing something?  

I'm asking, as I just returned from the Orchid Exhibit at the NY Botanical Gardens and have taken a bunch of photos I'd like to post. It was a wonderful show!!!!


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan, 
In photobucket, do you choose the third tab down? It should have the image tags built in.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

ooo..... lots of photos?...
do you mean that when you are writing the post that it only shows the tag? if so, that's correct. try hitting the preview post button to see if it shows up.
otherwise, are you copying and pasting the "IMG Code" line?


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, Lots of photos!!! That's why I'd prefer to have the photos come up on the message rather than the links! When I preview the post, it only shows the links and not the photos. What I do is to call up the photo on Photobucket and then left click on 'properties' and copy & paste the link from there. 

Perhaps I'm doing too much work? I might try hosting from Picturetrail (where I have an account) rather than from Photobucket. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

there's a line that reads "IMG Code". try copying and pasting that into the post. actually, when i click on the IMG Code line, it automatically copies it so all i'll have to do is paste in my slippertalk post.
(i think there may be a limit on how many photos can be in each post but that just means you'll have to add a second post, or if needed, several more....)
does that make sense? is that what you're doing?


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Likespaphs!

I'm going to experiment and try it right here. I was just blown away with the architecture of the Conservatory. There is _no way _that I could have taken a photo of the entire structure. It is huge!!!! 






Whooo Hoooo! :rollhappy: It worked! And it is so easier that what I have been doing!!!

Looks like I will be posting the photos in installments.


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet Susan. 

And I want that conservatory. 



Please?


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 1, 2007)

Heather, I want it too. oke: 

We can share. :rollhappy: 

There's probably room in there for everyone on this forum. :evil:


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2007)

Same request here as for the Phrag photos. Could posters PLEASE keep the pics to reasonable viewing size.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2007)

Roy said:


> Same request here as for the Phrag photos. Could posters PLEASE keep the pics to reasonable viewing size.


Do you have dial up? Roy can you or someone recommend what reasonable size is? I normally have picked a smaller choice on image shack but then I would get postings like - nice, too bad the picture is so small! I now use the next size up. Can't please everybody, I personally like the big ones, but if I had dial up I can certainly understand it!


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2007)

I use dial up but with better than normal dial up speed. The speed is not the problem. I think the setting people put their pics on image shack is too big. I don't know if its set or adjustable. I use photo bucket with the download image size set at 320 x 240. It gives nice size pics that are easy to see and downloand quickly. ie user friendly. I can set it to full screen but thats useless for forum work.


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 21, 2007)

*Toms Pics*






Primulinum var flavum x Adductum






Yellow Tiger 'M' am/aos x Adductum 'R.B.' am/aos
It had 5 flowers but they are slowly fading,4 now. I am using it for breeding


Sorry for the size, they were smaller before. lol


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 21, 2007)

The size is fine as far as I'm concern! They're beautiful!


----------



## Roy (Aug 22, 2007)

Tom, your right, the pics are way too big to be appreciated on my screen, as per others in the forum who agreed, but the flowers are nice. I have a primulinum x adductum seedling and yours is the first pic I have seen of the cross, thanks.
Roy.


----------



## Roy (Apr 6, 2008)

*Asking for assistance please*

Members, once again some very nice pics are being posted BUT they are getting to the HUGE size again which makes it darn hard to appreciate the flower. How about down sizing PLEASE......


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Roy said:


> Members, once again some very nice pics are being posted BUT they are getting to the HUGE size again which makes it darn hard to appreciate the flower. How about down sizing PLEASE......


Please don't make a general statement like that -- maybe everyone will think you are talking to them. Why not contact the specific posters personally?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 6, 2008)

It really has gotten harder to post with imageshack...it used to be that the option to select the proper size popped up immediately. That doesn't happen anymore. You basically have the choice of full size, or a thumbnail. When I click the resize button, I just waste a lot of time while my pic gets reloaded at full size.....Take care, Eric


----------



## practicallyostensible (Apr 6, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> It really has gotten harder to post with imageshack...it used to be that the option to select the proper size popped up immediately. That doesn't happen anymore. You basically have the choice of full size, or a thumbnail. When I click the resize button, I just waste a lot of time while my pic gets reloaded at full size.....Take care, Eric



I've been using photobucket without any issues.


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Please don't make a general statement like that -- maybe everyone will think you are talking to them. Why not contact the specific posters personally?



Sorry Dot, I'll remember your suggestion. I thought it was a simple reminder that no-one would develop a complex over.


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2008)

Not everyone likes to use photobucket or has the time to go from their software to photobucket. For me, imageshack is just much easier as I don't have the time, so, please just deal with it, if you want photos. We aren't using up that much of our server's bandwidth, we're pretty small compared to others. I realize some people still are on dial-up but...we can't please everyone all the time.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes you can! :evil:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't tried posting pics yet, but one thing I am a bit concerned about is people stealing the pics. Is there any way around this? Can you block a person from being able to click on a picture, thus not be able to take it? I've seen this on other sites, bit have no idea how it works. Or, the other option is to have a members-only site, which I don't think anyone wants.


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2008)

I think most people just mark them with a copyright or watermark of some sort. I have no idea how those other sites work (the one's that keep you from being able to copy it.)


----------



## Candace (Sep 2, 2008)

> I have no idea how those other sites work (the one's that keep you from being able to copy it.)
> It's in the coding of the site. There are several ways to disable "right clicking" and copying photos harder. But, as with anything, there are ways around it and if someone wants to take something they will. There are photo tracking services available (for a fee) that professional photographers use. You could look into those services. Watermarks are the easiest and most popular way to discourage photo theft. But, again, anyone who wants to bad enough can remove most watermarks through software or cropping of photos.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 14, 2009)

How does this thread have 233,000 views? Search engine spiders?


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)

What is a good size for the pics to be at 500 kb?
Thanks


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)

I'm going to post pic here. Is this the right size? thanks


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2009)

NO. pics of your orchids go into the Orchid Photo sections as per headings. Very nice paph. Name please.


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)

sorry I should of put a pic of my dog. I was just tring to do a test pic to get the size. I posted another pic on a thread and they were to big. My err. I think I have it now. thanks I will post this pic in the right place


----------



## goldenrose (May 27, 2009)

McPaph that size is fine - I was understanding that to be a test pic! You wouldn't be the first to post a pic in the wrong section, moderators can move them, it's no big deal.


----------



## Rod (Oct 21, 2009)

Since this will doubtlessly be a highly visible thread, I am posting a message that I will post under Paphs too - The Slipper Orchid Alliance needs photos for the next issue of the newsletter, which will be used to illustrate an article by Helmut Rohrl. I am specifically searching for high quailty images of the following images of species from the Coryopedilum section of Paphiopedilum: platyphyllum, randsii, gigantifolium, ooii, and intaniae. Please submit ONLY photos that you took yourself or clearly own the copyright. High resolution and large images preferred. Copyright credit and attribution will accompany all images in the newsletter and on the gallery images on the website. Images can be sent to: [email protected]


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 28, 2009)

OK...my computer died. So I'm using my wife's Macbook...planning to (hopefully) replace my dead PC with a Mac...so far its easy to use, but how can I post pics on a Mac? Using Imageshack the way I always did with my PC gets me nowhere.....Take care, Eric


----------



## terryros (Dec 28, 2009)

If you use iPhoto on the Mac, you have an automatic export link to Flikr that works nicely. You can then just post the link to the Flikr image when you post. Doesn't take up server space for the forum.


----------



## Candace (Dec 28, 2009)

Eric, I post photos occasionally on Imageshack via my Mac, though usually I use my own server for hosting photos. I don't know why you'd be having problems. You just click on the browse button to find the photo on your system and upload.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know what I did wrong..still learning to use a Mac..but now it works fine.


----------



## gunny (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you


----------



## etex (Sep 1, 2010)

Could someone please tell me the easiest, current best way/service to post pics using dial up? (Our phone company is working to get high speed here,but we are way out in the country.) It took a good portion of yesterday evening for my husband to size my 4 vanda pics and get them ready for attachments as thumbnail pics. I have many pics of spring and summer blooms I didn't post because of the time involved in posting photos. ( Learned the hard way to label them when uploaded from camera because several months later,don't remember which they were)
If there is a 'Posting Photo for Dummies' service,I'd like to know about it! 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

'Taking photos for Dummies' is a pre-requisite! I'm still stuck on that one!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> 'Taking photos for Dummies' is a pre-requisite! I'm still stuck on that one!



NYEric, re-read the sections on...
-obtaining _and_ using a tripod
-not using your stovetop as a background
:rollhappy:

Shoot, at least you post pix- I almost never do.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2010)

It seems that nothing grows at a height where I can use _my_ tripod. I just have to set up an area to take photos.


----------



## etex (Sep 3, 2010)

Which service is the most user friendly- image shack,photobucket or Flickr, for the computer challenged?


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2010)

Been using imageshack. Although one photo doesn't matter, in my experience, it seems to work better after midnight.(less traffic/users???)


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 3, 2010)

photobucket. never had any problrms with them.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 3, 2010)

Etex!
I had the same high level of frustration when I was using Dial Up service. I also live in the country and the closest antenna available for high speed Internet is located about 15 km away as the crow flies, which is about the limit.
In Canada, I use Rogers wireless for high speed Internet. It comes with a small wireless console stuck close to a window. It works fine most time but I think I will need an antenna to improve communications. 
I find PhotoBucket very good but it's better to use it in the morning. Later in the day, I experienced long delays and traffic jams on the net.
As for Image Shack or other photo sites, I find them slow and sometimes laborious to download.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2010)

I find posts from imageshat used to have lots of pop-ups!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 3, 2010)

I loved using Photobucket BUT unfortunately the hospital I work for banded (blocked) the use of it, claiming it was a file sharing site. At work I'm unable to view anybodies PICs including my own. Imageshack they have no problems with. Go figure that one out!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 3, 2010)

Both Photobucket and Picasa are also blocked at the company I work for... Flickr is not


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2010)

*Diane!!!*

Bumping this up for Etex (Diane)...

Check out the first page of this thread for some posting info on imageshack.

Joanne


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 21, 2010)

All of a sudden I can't upload photos. I get the message that the file is too big to upload...same size file that I have always had no problem uploading. How do I get around this? Or should I just wait until Imageshack behaves itself again? (That's what I have done in the past...every now and then Imageshack doesn't work...it stays like that for a few weeks, and then works normally again.)


----------



## Candace (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe try using another image hosting site like photobucket?


----------



## Wendelin (Jan 15, 2011)

Just want to see if it works.
Well, it didnt work. still have to find out how to connect my Flickr pics with this Forum





O.K. now I got it


----------



## Howzat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks to Heather and others who helped me posting photos to ST.
Since then, I have been using PhotoBucket. But no thumbnail. I just copy the direct link IMG (in my Album -PhotoBucket) and pasted on to my thread in ST


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2011)

Howzat said:


> Thanks to Heather and others who helped me posting photos to ST.
> Since then, I have been using PhotoBucket. But no thumbnail. I just copy the direct link IMG (in my Album -PhotoBucket) and pasted on to my thread in ST


Yup -- that's how I do it.


----------



## emydura (Apr 10, 2011)

I moved over from Photobucket to Imageshack after I found out Photobucket would manipulate the photos during the process. I am very happy with the move. The photos I upload into Imageshack are the exact photos that gets posted onto the forum. 

What I really love about Imageshack is that they provide a standalone uploader software which means I can upload my photos into Imageshack without having to log onto their website. The software just connects to the website and uploads the photos based on my login details which I only needed to provide once. It is so much faster and simpler. It is brilliant. I was finding uploading files into Photobucket pretty slow and cumbersombe. 

David


----------



## Marc (Apr 11, 2011)

emydura said:


> I moved over from Photobucket to Imageshack after I found out Photobucket would manipulate the photos during the process. I am very happy with the move. The photos I upload into Imageshack are the exact photos that gets posted onto the forum.



Could you elaborate what kind of changes Photobucket performs on uploaded photo's? Do they compress them further or did you notice something else?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been using Photobucket for several years and have not noticed any changes to my files. But I size them prior to uploading them there.


----------



## emydura (Apr 11, 2011)

Marc said:


> Could you elaborate what kind of changes Photobucket performs on uploaded photo's? Do they compress them further or did you notice something else?



Marc

It was discussed in this post

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18565&

Someone else brought up the subject. Initially I was dubious about the original posters claims. When I tested it out for myself I realised he was right. I hadn't realised what Photobucket was doing until I studied it closely and compared it with Imageshack. 

I guess the changes are subtle but they are there. The greater advantage of Imageshack is the speed in which I can upload a photo. I can have a link to post into the forum within 10 seconds. It was a lot longer in Photobucket.

David


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 11, 2011)

I find photobucket faster than Imageshack. But Imageshack says my files are too large....


----------



## emydura (Apr 11, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I find photobucket faster than Imageshack. But Imageshack says my files are too large....



If I had to log into Imageshack like I do with Photobucket than that maybe the case. I find Photobucket slow due to so much downloading (of all your photos) when you log in. With the Imageshack uploader software you download, I can bypass all that. Uploading a file into Imageshack takes the same amount of time as say opening MSWORD and then opening up a previously saved document. It is a matter of seconds. The process is exactly the same. 

Photobucket may have the same uploader software as Imageshack. I just may not have seen it. If they haven't I'm sure they are working on it.

I just resize the files to the size I want them to appear on the forum, which doesn't need to be very big.

David


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2011)

I am just glad this isn't someone asking how to upload photos!


----------



## andre (May 16, 2011)

oops...
I will have to upload smaller file sizes next time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2012)

Testing 1 2 3


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2012)

another test...


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2012)

ok, how do I get a big photo in the post???
test again...


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2012)

another try




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooray! Embed the image from Image shacK


----------



## Dido (Oct 19, 2012)

what is the name of this bauty one


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful, but you should put this in it's own thread.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 27, 2013)

*testing*

//http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/827/5x5f.jpg [url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/836/eac6.jpg[/url] [url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/826/wgtu.jpg[/url] http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/196/dkl8.jpg
Magic Lantern from Hausermann's

out of frustration posting pics. this will do for now.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 27, 2013)

nope


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 27, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> //http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/827/5x5f.jpg [url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/836/eac6.jpg[/url] [url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/826/wgtu.jpg[/url] http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/196/dkl8.jpg
> Magic Lantern from Hausermann's
> 
> out of frustration posting pics. this will do for now.



Chad, In Imageshack you > "get image links" > "forum" - copy that and paste into the reply or new thread dialogue box here on Slipper Talk.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll try, too...
nope. I always get this message:
You must provide a valid auth token or dev key. see http://code.google.com/p/imageshackapi/


----------



## Secundino (Jun 28, 2013)

Again. one, two, ...




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Secundino (Jun 28, 2013)

Ohhh-ohhhh !!! Productive insomnia! Yep!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, just worked for the first, now it doesn't - can't paste....

next try: no way, no pasting any more...
and again: no copying, no pasting.oke:

last try: nope.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2013)

So you copy the link and paste into the 'reply to thread' box and 'submit reply"


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2013)

working for me everytime..................


----------



## Secundino (Jun 28, 2013)

I lose the copy everytime I return from photobucket to st...
Don't know what I did right the first time I did it.  Gorgeous Maudiae?





[/IMG]

hehe!!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 28, 2013)

Another go...
http://





Yess!
So, now I need just to know how big is OK for this forum. Below 200?
Thanks!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 28, 2013)

I downsize my pics in Paint Shop Pro to about 40 x 30 cm, then upload into ImageShack! Jean


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 28, 2013)

*2nd try*



Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2013)

it worked!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 28, 2013)

likespaphs-

I went back to image shack and uploaded some more pics. This time when I preview the post, the images are enormous. 

Did I miss something? I did not resize the first ones.

Regardless of the size I select to upload, they all show up huge.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2013)

hmmm, i dunno
i've used photobucket and it seemed to automatically size the photos correctly
i take it you didn't see a sizing option on your hosting website?
who are you using to host the photos?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 28, 2013)

i was using imageshack and I did see the options for thumbnail through large sizes. Regardless of what size I select, it blows them up when they get imported into ST.

What is frustrating is that it did not do it the first time, so I thought I had it down. Then on the second... problems as mentioned.

Maybe I will try photobucket.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2013)

We love big photos!!!!!
When I upload photos I select the ' image resize for 17" monitor' option.
Open the photo in Imageshack by clicking the tiny blue "image details' button beside the thumbnail.
"embed this image"
copy the 'forum' link and paste into the *open* ST 'reply' to thread dialogue box. (have ST open in a different browser tab)

Upload the fullsized image and not the thumbnail.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 29, 2013)

Eureka! Thanks for the clarifications. When I start using it more I will not make the same mistakes.

This is a pic of my Lepanthes telipogoniflora. The blooms are not open in this pic, which for me, with this plant, is rare.

From Ecuagenera. All of my plants, paphs included are terrarium grown.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2013)

Interesting plant. I hope you post a photo when the flowers open.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 29, 2013)

Slipperfan- This pic has landed in the wrong section for posts, but here it is. This was from a few months ago. I bought it with 5 leaves. 15 months later it has over 50 spikes, many have bloomed over a dozen times already. I wish all of my Lepanthes responded so well.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)

wow! You need to give that its own thread in Non-slipper photos!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 30, 2013)

NYEric said:


> wow! You need to give that its own thread in Non-slipper photos!


DEFINITELY!!!! That's awesome! WELL DONE!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 30, 2013)

wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks, Chad -- I've not seen this one before.


----------



## Pete (Dec 31, 2015)

Aloha all. i tried to post a few pics just now but it keeps giving me an "internal server issue" reply and won't let me.. Im logged in and using photo bucket same way I always have.. any ideas?


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2015)

not sure but i hope you get it figured out so we can see...I can only imagine what you've been growing all this time!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2015)

Pete, if it's the Slippertalk server, contact Heather.


----------



## juliana (Mar 24, 2016)

*Photo test*




Hi everyone first time posting, our exhibit at the fall show in Chicago last year or the year before.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2016)

Congratulations, Juliana. You've solved a major hurdle for many Slippertalkers. And welcome! I hope you'll tell us a little about yourself in the Greetings and Salutations Thread.


----------



## SlipperMatt (Nov 16, 2017)

May I get any advise from Flickr users, how can I post picture directly shown on forum, not only the link?
Many thanks:
Mathias


----------

